# Need Advice!



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, im starting to learn how it is to keep a shoal of mixed pygos. Today i come homw and see my P's feasting on one of my terns. They bit his caudal fin completely off. Im pissed. What are the chances this fish will survive and can that fin grow back? Thanks all.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If it is not too far into the flesh of the tail. It will grow back. I had a red that had his ass completely bit off. There was good size a chunk out of it








It grew back to my surprise. If it is not to bone he has a good chance. 
Good luck. And get him out of there.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Raptor said:


> If it is not too far into the flesh of the tail. It will grow back. I had a red that had his ass completely bit off. There was good size a chunk out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply Raptor. I already have him in my hospital tank, there is a divider between him and a piraya i have that got a minor bite last week. The tank has salt and melafix in it. They got a good amount, he cant swim too well he is like floating and flopping all over. Here are pics of him after i pulled him out of the big tank. I hope he can heal 100%, any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

To be honest with you, that wound has gone past the peduncle (the portion where the body meets the tail). It is VERY unlikely that such an injury will heal 100%. At best, I think the wound will heal over but you are going to end up with a fish that's going to have a difficult time competing with it's tankmates for food. Sorry...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats pretty bad i don't know if it can. Time will tell if it will. If any fish could do it it would be p's. Man that sux! Did the piraya do that?


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Im not really sue which fish made the initial attack, but when i came home the piraya and little super reds were feasting on him. If this wont gro back, should i put the fish out of its misery, its just floating around the tank helplessly.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thats sad sorry


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would wait to see. You are never sure on what will and what won't. He could just end up with a nub. Or grow a partial tail of regrow it all. I'd wait to see. If it don't you can always give him the deep freeze. Good luck.
Keep us updated on his recovery.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I would wait to see. You are never sure on what will and what won't. He could just end up with a nub. Or grow a partial tail of regrow it all. I'd wait to see. If it don't you can always give him the deep freeze. Good luck.
> Keep us updated on his recovery.


Ok i will keep him in the hospital tank and keep an eye on him. Im just not sure if he is going to be able to eat as he doesnt have much control over his movements. I will keep this thread alive with updates every few days. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't forsee that regrowing either. That truly is a shame.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, that's a nasty bite: sorry to hear, mate :sad:

If he will survive, without a tail, but healed enough to be able swim arounda little, what are you going to do with him? Keep him seperated, euthanize it, drop it in your pygo tank again?


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

If you guys think that his tail wont grow back, i think it would be better to put him to rest as i will NEVER be able to put him back into my tank if he is handicap, the other fish will take him out quickly. Advice please, i feel really bad, he is just laying on the bottom of the hospital tank, breathing but not moving much.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

He can't be a true piranha the way he is. Introducing him back into the shoal will be futile. Euphanize. :sad:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you really feel bad about that guy, I'd euthanize him as well - seeing fish (or any animal, for that matter) suffer is just bad... :sad:


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I agree, i just put him in the freezer. I want to save his jaws/teeth. Does anyone know a good way to go about this? Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> If you really feel bad about that guy, I'd euthanize him as well - seeing fish (or any animal, for that matter) suffer is just bad... :sad:


 I agree...


----------

